# dammi



## kc1005

Forse questo è una domanda sciocca ma se sto parlando a mia figlia da otto mesi, voglio usare le frasi molto semplici.  Mi chiedevo se fosse possible dire "Dammi" se volessi che mia figlia mi dessi qualcosa che lei ha in mano.  Comunque, capisco che l'espressione completa sarebbe "Dammelo/la".

Spero di avermi spiegato bene.  Grazie.


----------



## olaszinho

kc1005 said:


> Forse questa è una domanda sciocca ma se sto parlando a/con mia figlia di otto mesi e voglio usare (delle) frasi molto semplici. Mi chiedevo se fosse possibile dire "Dammi" se volessi che mia figlia mi desse qualcosa che lei ha in mano. Comunque, capisco che l'espressione completa dovrebbe essere "Dammelo/la".
> 
> Spero di essermi spiegato bene. Grazie.


 
Dammi è più generico rispetto a dammelo, dammela, dammeli, dammele.
Potresti dire: dammi il libro o dammelo; dammi la mela o dammela; dammi le caramelle o dammele, ecc. Non è comunque sbagliato usare soltanto dammi, a meno che non si capisca che cosa ti si debba dare dal contesto. Se tua figlia ha in mano un giocattolo, puoi dirle dammi o, volendo essere più preciso, dammelo.


----------



## Montesacro

olaszinho said:


> Se tua figlia ha in mano un giocattolo, puoi dirle dammi o, volendo essere più precis*a* (olasz, kc1005 è una donna), dammelo.



O anche
- _dai/da'/dà qua!_
- _dallo a mamma!_


----------



## olaszinho

Ah, pensavo che fosse un uomo! Dovrei quindi modificare anche la mia correzione: "spero di essermi spiegatA bene".
Da'/dai qua mi sembra un po' troppo colloquiale ed anche un pochettino dialettale, forse è soltanto una mia impressione. Dallo alla mamma è naturalmente corretto.


----------



## Montesacro

olaszinho said:


> Da'/dai qua mi sembra un po' troppo colloquiale ed anche un pochettino dialettale, forse è soltanto una mia impressione.



Ma con una bambina di otto mesi forse è meglio evitare un linguaggio eccessivamente forbito!


----------



## kc1005

Grazie tutti!  Userò le vostre suggerenze!


----------



## Montesacro

kc1005 said:


> Grazie *a* tutti!  Userò *i* vostr*i* sugger*imenti*!



Prego. Un bacio alla pupa!


----------



## marco.cur

Montesacro said:


> Ma con una bambina di otto mesi forse è meglio evitare un linguaggio eccessivamente forbito!



Dammelo non è forbito, e si usa spessissimo anche quando ci si rivolge ai bambini. Secondo me è sbagliato semplificare troppo, anche ad otto mesi. I bambini recepiscono molto velocemente, sia le giuste che quelle sbagliate.


----------



## Montesacro

marco.cur said:


> Dammelo non è forbito, e si usa spessissimo anche quando ci si rivolge ai bambini. Secondo me è sbagliato semplificare troppo, anche ad otto mesi. I bambini recepiscono molto velocemente, sia le giuste che quelle sbagliate.





Non hai capito il senso e il tono del mio commento.


----------



## marco.cur

Ora l'ho capito.


----------



## infinite sadness

Puoi dire anche "molla!"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao is, 


infinite sadness said:


> Puoi dire anche "molla!"


Direi proprio di no, alla luce della spiegazione di kc e della sua ricerca di un termine che sia immediatamente comprensibile, corretto e attinente.


----------



## Necsus

Be', dipende: detto mentre si strappa l'oggetto di mano alla piccola con violenza sarebbe perfetto...!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Oddio, mi sento antichissima!
Solo che prima penso che bisogna far acquisire al frugoletto il concetto del _dare_, e solo in un secondo momento quello del _mollare_.
No?


----------



## Necsus

Era una battuta, L'Aura...!  Tu veramente saresti capace di dire 'molla' a una frugoletta di otto mesi per farti dare qualcosa?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Biiiiiiiiiimba...  Diciamo che spererei di non essere capita, ecco.


----------

